# Spotted Yellow + Blue/Orange Dragon Spawn



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey all, followers of my first spawn log thought I should create a separate log for my second spawn. The last of the eggs are still hatching right now, but we have bobbers! The yellow dad is the father of this spawn as well and he is doing great. He is a bit of a bully. The mom lost a few scales, but kept her breeding bars and breeding behaviors so I left them together. She is doing great now in a recovery tank, eating lots, and very active.

Method:
I spawned these two using a modified shock method. Originally I had this male with another female, and employed the regular shock method. She had no response to him at all, and the water temp seemed to shock her in a negative way. I removed her after a few hours of no courtship behavior.

I then decided I would try him with another eggy, lovely candidate instead of scrapping the spawn. I removed the male to a small tank and left him in an unheated room for a day, feeding him lots. The female had been on her own for two weeks, recovering from a previous spawn attempt. I kept her in a smaller glass container and mass fed her for a few days as well. 

I rearranged the tank, and moved his nest. Because he's sort of aggressive, I decided I would jar mom first and see their reaction. She's a bit smaller than him so I wanted to make sure she'd be OK. So with temperature shock and introducing at the same time, but with the female in a chimney, is the modified part of the shock method. She immediately barred and darkened upon seeing him, flaring at him and trying to get at him though the vase. The dad moved the nest to right next to the vase, showing off I guess :lol:.

She followed his movements and was obvious wanting to get started but I decided to let them be for a few hours. I wanted to see if the male would add to his nest, showing interest in the new female. When I got back from work about 7 hours later, the nest covered about 1/3 of the spawn tank (a 10 gal) and the female was still barred, so I released her! Lots of chasing on her part, she even nipped him. They both hung out under the nest for a little, then came the male biting and chasing. This went on for about a day and a half. Then the female came out wiggling at him and following him to the nest. They spawned while I was gone, unfortunately, so I didn't get to see them. She kept trying to spawn with him, but he was really aggressive with her and was already focused on moving the nest and tending to the eggs, so I removed her.

As of now? The eggs are finishing hatching! Here are photos of the pair.

Dad





























Mom



















About mom - She was listed as a hmpk but looks more like a hm to me. In full flare she has 180. What do you guys think about her fin type? It will be interesting to see in the fry.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

AWWW i've been wanting to see this female spawned since you got her!

So excited to follow this spawn too 

I have no knowlege on the female's finnage, and stuff so i cant help you there, but still, she is so beautiful!


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Bwahahaha, another spawn thread to follow.

That male is so gorgeous; I hope you mate him with all (what 10?) of your girls XD

I have no idea how to tell tail types among females. She's a beautiful color though.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see the results from this pair! I love mom's coloring.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

if the female came from a spawn with a HMPK parent then she would carry the short tail gene and might have been sold as hmpk for breeding purposes? Her tail looks longer them most hmpk girls i've seen but you really won't know untill you get fry.
If she's a HM without hmpk geno youll get long finned babies.


I love the daddy <3 I think i saw his AB post, or one of his sibblings, because he seems familiar.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought him probably.. a two months ago from Korwhord. Maybe 3 months, not sure. He was listed twice, no one bid on him. Korwhord gives me fish for 20 a piece, shipping included, regardless of buy now or bidding, so I just bought now because I hadn't seen any like him! The mom is from Korwhord too. I'll ask him about her parents.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Amazing colors on them. I feel like I've seen the male before.

The fry out of this spawn are going to be to die for! Especially since they are marbles!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in serious love with that female. I think it's the light blue body with the orange fins that make her so unique  Can't wait!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Well they're really into each other, I'll proabably spawn them again in a few weeks, hopefully there will be babies like her for everyone who wants one!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Of course!=)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Those two are going to have some beautiful babies. I can't wait to see how they color up.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's some photos yall


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Awww  Little eyes and tails! Can't wait to see color outcomes!


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

These are beutiful parents. Your fish are amazing. Can't wait to see how all the babies turn out.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Best of luck with your new fry.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You take wonderful pictures! What camera do you have?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

looks like there's quite a few this time, grats!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

AWW I live little fry!  The parents are BEAUTIFUL too!! Congrats!


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

I will never get tired of seeing those little tiny tails poking out of eggs.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a video of my setup, and yeah I love seeing the tails dangle! I'm about to set up dads tank to remove him, they're free swimming now. He looks exhausted!

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3516.mp4


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

great pics. Also eagerly awaiting color outcoms from this


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The video was great. Funny and nice. I like the little area you have for them. My room is the fish room because I wouldn't trust my breeding tanks anywhere else. I used to have a walk in closet.

You said it was part of the kitchen or something like that, but what do you mean?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

haha I like the tank setups. The mom looks eager to see you, so adorable  I've taken over my basement full of fish lmao! I'd have them in my room, but the basement is where the nice woodstove is


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see the outcomes of both spawns!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I find myself unwittingly sucked into another spawn log! Glad to see everything is alright!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

After two spawns, I'm sure your male is ready for a little rest. Congratulations on two sucessful spawns!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

So far, so good. There are lots of fry, more than my first spwan. I completely forgot how small new fry are. Second time around though, I have a better strategy for cleaning the tank. My boyfriend is visiting me right now, and listening to me bark expletives every so often trying to catch fry after tank cleaning. It's amazing how fast they are! It's also amazing how small! I keep saying to the 6 week-ers "get big already!" but the I see these new ones and it's like I can't imagine them ever being that small. Crazy!

I have them on a diet of microworms and egg yolk. There's a mystery snail in their tank, as well as java moss and a moss ball. I took a video today, I will upload it now.

Mom and dad are doing great btw. Moms fins are almost completely regrown and her scales are coming back in nicely a well. She is perky as ever. Dad's doing well too, no depression. I'm setting up new tanks so he's in a large vase floating in my 6 week fry tank. I am debating whether or not to spawn these two again since they hit it off so well and she's so pretty, or spawn him with a yellow/white butterfly patterned female I have. Anyone want to weigh in there? Here's the yellow female. 










She's has a bit of green in her fins and a bit of a pinkish sheen to her scales. 


Video of fry is coming!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> So far, so good. There are lots of fry, more than my first spwan. I completely forgot how small new fry are. Second time around though, I have a better strategy for cleaning the tank. My boyfriend is visiting me right now, and listening to me bark expletives every so often trying to catch fry after tank cleaning. It's amazing how fast they are! It's also amazing how small! I keep saying to the 6 week-ers "get big already!" but the I see these new ones and it's like I can't imagine them ever being that small. Crazy!
> 
> ...


Ahh cant wait to see the video! So excited to see color outcomes of both spawns!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah me too 

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3517.mp4


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

That female is pretty, but I dont know. I like your the mother of this fry better. At the same time, there would be more variety, if you bred him with the female in the tank.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Tonight (Saturday) the fry will be a week old. Unfortunately, they have some sort of parasite, I believe it's ick. They got it from a heater that I thought I had properly cleaned, but apparently not..

No deaths yet, and I have already broken down the tank, replaced the heater, and began salt and heat treatment to kill the little buggers. Everyone is still eating, and not everyone is affected. I am also re-conditioning mom and dad in case I lose this spawn. I'll try again with this pair. I've been overfeeding and allowing them to see eachother for about 10 minutes a day. They always immediately flare and mom bars up in seconds. Her tummy is getting pretty fat with eggs, but to me it's important she fully regrow her dragon scales and recover her fins before she is bred again so it will be at least another week. The fry are still on microworms and egg yolk and doing well. 

I will try to get some updated photos of dad up soon. His body has marbled almost completely royal blue with a few white and black scales, and he retained his yellow spotted head with yellow fins. His yellow fins have blue spots on them that I just love. The mother of this spawn is not a marble, so I'm very excited and curious to see how the colors will come out.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having problems, Greentea. I hope you can save the fry! Sounds like this pair is very fond of each other. Both are so beautiful! Can't wait to see some updated pics of dad.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> Tonight (Saturday) the fry will be a week old. Unfortunately, they have some sort of parasite, I believe it's ick. They got it from a heater that I thought I had properly cleaned, but apparently not..
> 
> No deaths yet, and I have already broken down the tank, replaced the heater, and began salt and heat treatment to kill the little buggers. Everyone is still eating, and not everyone is affected. I am also re-conditioning mom and dad in case I lose this spawn. I'll try again with this pair. I've been overfeeding and allowing them to see eachother for about 10 minutes a day. They always immediately flare and mom bars up in seconds. Her tummy is getting pretty fat with eggs, but to me it's important she fully regrow her dragon scales and recover her fins before she is bred again so it will be at least another week. The fry are still on microworms and egg yolk and doing well.
> 
> I will try to get some updated photos of dad up soon. His body has marbled almost completely royal blue with a few white and black scales, and he retained his yellow spotted head with yellow fins. His yellow fins have blue spots on them that I just love. The mother of this spawn is not a marble, so I'm very excited and curious to see how the colors will come out.


I'm sorry to hear about the fry. I hope they are getting better. Don't worry too much and always remember to stay positive in any circumstance.

Wow these guys might just breed until they drop. I want a pair like that lol. They would be perfect for line breeding. Also Since they are a high quality pair, it makes it even better!

Yeah, it definitely will be interesting to see the outcome of the fry because of the female. Though there is no doubt in my mind saying that you WONT get a single fry without some kind of marble pattern on him/her. This is one of the most interesting logs i'm subscribed to! :roll:I'm on many...:roll:


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah they are really into each other. As soon as she sees him, mom wiggles and tries to get through the glass. She flares and is cheeky too. I'm quite fond of her. She was real small when I got her, probably barely 3 months, and she's really grown up and has great fins. Her scales are almost back in! Yay. 

Found a few dead fry last night, and almost all of them were at the bottom, although it could have been they were looking for microworms... I also culled some who had empty stomachs, bent spines, and lots of dots on them. There are some size differences and the dots seem to be increasing despite heat and salt. I'm considering medication or just trying over if everyone goes downhill. I have no doubt they'd spawn again immediately. 


Here's a female similar to the mom of this spawn if anyone is interested!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326855689


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

It also appears there are some major double tails in there!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! Did you know there were some DT genes or is this total surprise?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a surprise... I doubt I can get a photo showing them but I will try. I've seen two I'm wondering about moms genetics, is she a hm? A hmpk? A hm with hmpk genes? Did they both secretly have DT genes? Exciting!

Unfortunately the ick continues to worsen despite 50% of more daily changes with aq salt, water heated to 84 - 86 degrees, and daily bottom cleaning... Will try medication tonight.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow gotta love the DT surprise!   Too bad about the ich though, thats lame  I hope you can irradicate it soon


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

The parents are absolutely gorgeous <3 Still fond of that male, haha. And that's pretty cool you got some DT's in there - I can't even manage that when I _ know_ the parents have DT genes. OTL
Also, I'm sorry you're having troubles with ick :c Hopefully they'll hurry up and recover so we'll get to see what stunners they'll be when they're older! cx


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> It's a surprise... I doubt I can get a photo showing them but I will try. I've seen two I'm wondering about moms genetics, is she a hm? A hmpk? A hm with hmpk genes? Did they both secretly have DT genes? Exciting!
> 
> Unfortunately the ick continues to worsen despite 50% of more daily changes with aq salt, water heated to 84 - 86 degrees, and daily bottom cleaning... Will try medication tonight.


Wow DT? I would have never guessed! This is a great surprise. Maybe you can ask the breeders if there was any crossing before?

Also I hope the ick goes away soon and the spawn thrives! Also you should definitely consider some meds in a few more days if you see little to no improvement.

Good Luck!


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

That really stinks about your fry getting ich. I know it must be really discouraging. You're going to have so much experience under your belt that you can be prepared for anything in future spawns.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Myrta and for the words of encouragement BL but right now I'm devastated. I don't know if I'm going to try this again. Things like this are so disheartening.. I dosed the tank with 1/4 dose of marcyn earlier, but it doesn't matter because *the heater stopped working*. It was brand new...

There are about 10 fry half-swimming in freezing water covered in ich. I'm going to cull them and break down the tank. I don't feel ok at all.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> Thanks Myrta and for the words of encouragement BL but right now I'm devastated. I don't know if I'm going to try this again. Things like this are so disheartening.. I dosed the tank with 1/4 dose of marcyn earlier, but it doesn't matter because *the heater stopped working*. It was brand new...
> 
> There are about 10 fry half-swimming in freezing water covered in ich. I'm going to cull them and break down the tank. I don't feel ok at all.


Anytime. The heater STOPPED working?! I think that is when I would have lost it. I understand why you wouldn't want this to continue. Also culling the fry is a big decision and sometimes it does have to be made. I respect your choice and wish the best for the next spawn and the thriving fry you have after the culled.

You should return the heater and make a complaint. Also it will ive you the chance to thoroughly clean the tank.

Good Luck!


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Dude. Not that you need my permission or anything, but if you wanted to say, turn the shower on full blast to hide the noise and then scream bloody murder I would not blame you AT ALL. 

I'm going to make a slightly stupid analogy: Think of fish-keeping as a tank. When your tank is full, the filter runs smoothly and everything is quiet and peaceful. When (cough *stuff*) like this happens, it empties your tank and the filter sputters and the heater is in danger of shattering. You need to add more water to the tank, but how? I think we refill it by enjoying our fish and focusing on the stuff that we do right. How many fish have you kept successfully? How good does it feel to watch them spawn and sit by the tank with your fingers crossed? 

The reason it hurts so much is because it brings so much joy in the beginning, you know? I know you have some gorgeous fish. Maybe spend some time enjoying them, and building up your mental reserves again. You'll know when you're ready.

Sorry if I've overstepped here. I really enjoy your threads and I hate to see you so disheartened.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

You haven't at all. I appreciate honesty. That was really sweet. Thank you Myrta. I liked the analogy  I'm more of a sit in silence feeling sad and take a nap kind of person when things get ridiculous.

I did return the heater today and got it refunded, they didn't seem to get how frustrating losing an entire spawn is though. Which I sort of expected.

And thanks BL, you're always super encouraging too, I'm glad we've become friends and keep up with one another.

Myrta, on "filling my tank" - something really amazing happened last night that I will post about later and might make a separate thread in the photos section as well! A total stranger did something fantastic for me.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@GreenTea: Of coirse. I enjoy helping out and giving anything I can to be sure things run smooth because well what do I have to loose. Plus gaining the fact that the person knows that someone else cares enough, as I and Myrta do, is enough for me.

I agree with myrta as well on the tank analogy lol. It makes sense and is a pretty good one. Usuallu I dont really understand certail analogies but that was a perfect example.

Now. Please post the link so we can see what this fantastic stranger did. Its exciting even though it never happened to me nor do Iknow what it is lol.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=70860&page=188

This is the great thing that happened to me. 3 new AMAZING marble pairs... for an insane price. Happened the same night I lost my spawn. I'm not superstitious or religious in the least bit, but it felt like a positive sign from the universe to me.

Also, its been two weeks since their last spawn, and moms fins had regrown, dad was vigorous as well, so I tried them tonight. They spawned in hours o_0 They are crazy about each other. I've decided not to give up.

I boiled everything in the tank, threw out old plants and totally scrubbed it and let it dry. If I have issues again, lord help me... I might toss the whole set up and start with a new tank.

Question: I want to change my focus from bettas as just pets, to totally breeding focused. Would it be appropriate to rehome some of my females who I know I won't be breeding or does that make me a jerk?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=70860&page=188
> 
> This is the great thing that happened to me. 3 new AMAZING marble pairs... for an insane price. Happened the same night I lost my spawn. I'm not superstitious or religious in the least bit, but it felt like a positive sign from the universe to me.
> 
> ...


We that really is amazing. I love your pairs. You see I told you. Maybe it was one of those out with with the old and in with the new. I'm glad it turned out so well for you. Its one of those thin that you really cannot explain. I for one am superstitious so I believe that this is what happened here.

To answer your question, I would actually SUGGEST rehoming because rehoming some females that you know for a fact you are not going to breed to downsize is going to make your job so much easier. Those females I'm sure if they could understand what life was they would understand because you are only wishing the best for them and want to give them the best. It will lessen the amount of mouths to feed (ATM). And will ease your conscience to know they are safe and being given the attention they deserves.

I know from experience of how things work when you have other fish that aren't on the breeding list. You tend to forget them a little and want better for them...at least I did anyway. I felt so sorry for my fish because I had 15-20 at the time and felt like I was neglecting half of them because of breeding. Thank god I have a little sister that cares for them as well because I Don think I could have done this without help. I DiD have to rehome a lot of them because it was a bit much for her and myself. 

GreenTea you would be doing the right thing by rehoming if you wanted to. Unless you can care for each of them as you really want to plus having fry and a couple of other pairs on he way or there. I hope you decide the right chide. Either way I support you completely and will help out anyway I can.

I tried to make this decision before because it is so hard and since I was attatched to each of them, it was harder for me, but might be easier depending on the person. It would be bet for breeding and they would get all the proper things they need and other necessities that you really shouldn't have to provide when transitioning to fully breeding. It would be best for you and the fry both.

Good luck, choose wisely and go with your gut feeling! I support you GT.

I have to ask are the females of breeding quality or petstore fish?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

They're all imported. I've already made the decision to sell my giant stock to someone who wants to breed giants (except for my biggest giant girl who has a damaged swim bladder and needs special care from me. She stays ;])

The all have good fins and color. One female has not so great fins but she's an orange dragon with thick white scales and good body. They're all really beautiful. I know there are like 4 in my sorority I won't be breeding, I was hoping maybe to give them to someone who is trying to start a sorority, as they already have been living together peacefully for awhile. Theres a yellow butterfly girl, a salamander girl, an orange copper girl, the giant girls too.

I'm also getting some new pairs hopefully tomorrow, it took Jennifer (my transhipper) awhile to get back to me, hopefully they will be shipped tomorrow, or if not, Monday. Thanks for the support BL! It's not that I'm not taking good care of them, it's just that I know I'm going to have my hands full and really want to be able to focus on breeding and streamline my fish.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, you're not allowed to give that giant girl to anyone, she's too cute, lol.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry you have had such a difficult time...I HATE ick. Anyway, best of luck with your next breeding project


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

My dream fish is a HM or HMPK single tail male with orange&blue. (Or orange/purple.) Preferably one color all on the body and one color only on the fins. If you get a male with blue marbling and orange fins even, seriously pm me! I love two toned bodies with orange!! You'd make my whole year! 

I'm sorry about the loss of the first spawn, but I honestly think successfully raising a spawn from them is something you're supposed to accomplish.. good luck!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> They're all imported. I've already made the decision to sell my giant stock to someone who wants to breed giants (except for my biggest giant girl who has a damaged swim bladder and needs special care from me. She stays ;])
> 
> The all have good fins and color. One female has not so great fins but she's an orange dragon with thick white scales and good body. They're all really beautiful. I know there are like 4 in my sorority I won't be breeding, I was hoping maybe to give them to someone who is trying to start a sorority, as they already have been living together peacefully for awhile. Theres a yellow butterfly girl, a salamander girl, an orange copper girl, the giant girls too.
> 
> I'm also getting some new pairs hopefully tomorrow, it took Jennifer (my transhipper) awhile to get back to me, hopefully they will be shipped tomorrow, or if not, Monday. Thanks for the support BL! It's not that I'm not taking good care of them, it's just that I know I'm going to have my hands full and really want to be able to focus on breeding and streamline my fish.


Great. Do you have pictures of them? In an album or somewhere? I LOVE Salamanders! I'm going to try start a few generations with them as well. They have such even color (99.99999999% of the time). I'm also interested in giants. I'll PM you to let you know my situation so if anything I am not going to disappoint you.


----------

